# Me again! is this a diablo blanco?????



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

My gorgeous hatchling was born today from Casper - Male diablo blanco and Storm - Female blazing blizzard, I know the off spring should be blazing blizzard het for eclipse but this beautie has gorgeous red eyes!! now if these stay red then my Storm (blazing blizzard) will be het for eclipse wont she :2thumb:




























:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The eyes are likly bright red coz it a hatcling, If there is any iris black out it's likly Tinted eye, 
If you beleave it's Eclipse eye you'll have to prove that out.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgoeus baby whatever you prove it out to be :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> The eyes are likly bright red coz it a hatcling, If there is any iris black out it's likly Tinted eye,
> If you beleave it's Eclipse eye you'll have to prove that out.


Well with the mum and dads morphs its more then likely she is a blazing blizzard het eclipse, just with her having red eyes i got excited and wondered wether mum could be het for eclipse thus making this little beautie a DB. I do understand about the eyes but like i said i just excited :lol2:



pigglywiggly said:


> gorgoeus baby whatever you prove it out to be :mf_dribble:


Thanks hun, she is a beaut isn't she :flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

It is possible Emma, good luck!


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> It is possible Emma, good luck!


 
Thanks Hun, I'm keeping my fingers crossed :lol2:


----------

